# امتحان تصميم معماري



## ToKSeeDo (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وأول كلامي سلام

النهاردة جايبلكو امتحان التصميم المعماري بتاع الترم

المطلوب كان تصميم قرية سياحية بمنطقة العين السخنة - طريق القاهرة السويس الصحراوي 
وكان مطلوب فيه :

1- فندق به 65 - 80 غرفة + المطعم والمطبخ والمخرن + صالة للألعاب + الادارة والمدخل والاستعلامات.
2- 30 شاليه كل مجموعة من الشاليهات في Zone مع بعض
3- قاعة متعددة الأغراض 
4- parking + سوق ومحلات وبازارات
5- كافيتيريا + حديقة للأطفال + حمام سباحة + ممشى track
6- مناطق خضراء


أرجو انكم تنقدو المشروع من وجه النظر المعمارية السليمة
ومن وجهة النظر التخطيطية السليمة

أنا عارف ان المشروع في أخطاء لا تغتفر!!  
بس أتمنى اني أعرف من وجهة نظركم انتو الأخطاء وامكانية علاجها

اسمحولي بعرض المشروع ،،،






















الدور الأرضي




الدور المتكرر




الموقع العام




الواجهة البحرية





أتمنى التواصل والتجاوب مع الموضوع

تحياتي لكم جميعا،،،،:63:


----------



## spaces (24 يناير 2007)

اعتقد ان مستوى المشروع على اعتبار انه امتحان يعتبر جيد مع وجود الدراسات .................................. لكن فىه سؤال محيرنى انت ازاى جيبت ورق الامتحان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ToKSeeDo (24 يناير 2007)

اهلا بيك يا أخ spaces نورت التوبيك والله

بس انا مفهمتش سؤالك !!! ورق ايه اللي جبته

ده لوحة فرخ 100 × 70 اتوزعت على الطلبة

وللا انت قصدك على ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## Adel Saadani (24 يناير 2007)

لاحظت أنك قمت بدراسات مستوفية للموقع إلى حد كبير وحاولت أن توظفها في مشروعك في البداية ونجحت في ذلك إلى حد ما.
ولكن اعتمادك على دور متكرر واحد يحتوي نفس الوظائف وبنفس المعالجات المعمارية قد أثر على مشروعك يشكل سلبي. وشخصيا قد صدمتني واجهة المبنى التي اقترحتها فهي أقرب لأن تكون واجهة لمبنى إداري على أن تكون فندقا. وعلى العموم مشروعك في حاجة إلى تطوير أكثر من الناحية العمرانية بالأخص في مايخص دراسة الكتل والعلاقات الحجمية بين عناصر المشروع
مشكور...


----------



## الغـــــامدي (25 يناير 2007)

ما شاء الله

اجابة رائعة واخراج اروع في مثل هذا المستوى

كم زمن الامتحان ؟


----------



## babysmile154 (26 يناير 2007)

لا بجد كام زمن الامتحان وازاى سمحوا لك بتصوير الوحه؟ 
لكن طبعا لو ده فعلا داخل اللجنه تبقى انت ماهر جدا فى جمع الدرجات (التسويق الجيد للمشروع)


----------



## ToKSeeDo (4 أغسطس 2008)

adel Saadani قال:


> لاحظت أنك قمت بدراسات مستوفية للموقع إلى حد كبير وحاولت أن توظفها في مشروعك في البداية ونجحت في ذلك إلى حد ما.
> ولكن اعتمادك على دور متكرر واحد يحتوي نفس الوظائف وبنفس المعالجات المعمارية قد أثر على مشروعك يشكل سلبي. وشخصيا قد صدمتني واجهة المبنى التي اقترحتها فهي أقرب لأن تكون واجهة لمبنى إداري على أن تكون فندقا. وعلى العموم مشروعك في حاجة إلى تطوير أكثر من الناحية العمرانية بالأخص في مايخص دراسة الكتل والعلاقات الحجمية بين عناصر المشروع
> مشكور...



شكرا لنقدك 
ورأيك يحترم جدا وعلى راسي من فوق

ومشكور للمرور




الغـــــامدي قال:


> ما شاء الله
> 
> اجابة رائعة واخراج اروع في مثل هذا المستوى
> 
> كم زمن الامتحان ؟



أشكرك يا أخي على المرور الكريم

زمن الامتحان كان 6 ساعات



babysmile154 قال:


> لا بجد كام زمن الامتحان وازاى سمحوا لك بتصوير الوحه؟
> لكن طبعا لو ده فعلا داخل اللجنه تبقى انت ماهر جدا فى جمع الدرجات (التسويق الجيد للمشروع)



شكرا ليك على المرور العطر

وانا الامتحان صورته بكاميرا الموبايل من ورا المراقبين :d


----------



## ToKSeeDo (5 مايو 2009)

هل هناك تعليقات أخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المعماري المسلم (31 مايو 2010)

المشروع كإمتحان يعتبر مجهود رائع لك وبالتوفيق والنجاح إن شاء الله


----------



## m.alkhdour (31 مايو 2010)

انت شغال كويس ولكن يمكن متسرع من حيث التوجيه و توزيع المعماري للموقع العام و السبب يمكن ان وقت الامتحان محدودز
لكن انت معماري ناجح وان شاء الله ستكون من المبدعين 
بتوفيق 
ما معنى (بتاع الترم)


----------

